# Canesten for nappy rash?



## AppleBlossom

Grace is teething again, she soaked her top with dribble today from it. Changing her nappy before I found her bum was red and it looked quite sore. The only cream I could find was canesten and I vaguely remember it being used for nappy rash but I'm not sure? I put it on anyway and will get her some proper stuff tomorrow but it should do for now right? It doesn't seem to be bothering her anyway.

Also she sleeps through so she is usually in the same nappy for 11/12 hours which is usually fine but should I wake her up later on to change it again because of the rash? It'll take me forever to get her back to sleep and when she is asleep it won't bother her but I don't want it to get any worse.


----------



## alice&bump

katie had it prescribed for a fungal rash, but i'm sure it'l do the job for nappy rash too! tbh i'd just leave her in the nappy, it wont do much harm and its so mcuh easier than having to settle hr back down! just give her a bit of running about weeing on the carpet time in the morning xx


----------



## missjess

Canesten is for yeast infection, but I've used it before on his rash. It didn't do anything as it wasn't a fungal causing the rash, but just acidity burning his skin. 

xxx


----------



## isil

I don't know about the canestan, I'm sure it won't do any harm. Alasdair has nappy rash at the moment and I wouldn't dream of waking him up to change him in the night. I'll just be changing him first thing when he wakes up. He'd end up screaming for hours and be more bothered about being awake than his bum I think.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan was prescribed Canesten for a fungal rash too.. We took her to the emergency doc last night because the rash spread all up her tummy and down her legs :( It went away overnight though.. I think it should be fine


----------



## netty

yes we prescribe canesten for nappy rash at the doctors.
it will be perfectly fine


----------



## Mrs-N

joshua doesnt suffer from 'normal' nappy rash but really server nappy rash. (fungal nappy rash) 

we use canestan cream and works a treat. 

joshua is always in his bedime nappy for 12 -13 hours a night.


----------



## lcside

I use canestan on Erin when her nappy rash gets bad - works fine. Erin too is in the same nappy for 13 hours at night - it doesnt do any harm. xx


----------



## WannaB

My eldest actually blistered when I used a nappy rash product on her. I found paw paw ointment to be absolutley fantastic and all natural as well. I just applied it every nappy change and never got a case of nappy rash again and she was bought up in cloth nappys as well that didnt draw the moisture away like disposables.


----------

